# تعالوا ناخذ جواله في الافطار حوول العالم



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

​ 




​ 
منقول..​ __________________
​


----------



## جوو الرياض (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تعالوا ناخذ جواله في الافطار حوول العالم*

ههههههههههههههه ترى احيانا يطلع عليه عصير بس بدون جبن يعني ظ ونصيب هههه


نايس الطرح دانه


----------

